# Mobile table saw/router table with an infeed and outfeed table



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

*Mobile table saw/router table section*

Let me give thanks to zzzzdoc and tedth66 for showing their nice work with their mobile table saws.

I have a small two car garage that the wife wants to park her car in all the time. So I need to find away to be able to work and then clean up and push everything out of the way so she can get her vehicle in. I have viewed both of their projects and started one of my own.

I drew up a rough sketch and measurements of what I would like to get out of my mobile table saw/router table. I would like to get a some more storage in the garage for my tools, keep it cleaner with a dust collection areas for both the table saw and router table, and make it safer for me with the infeed and outfeed tables.

I started to build this project a few weeks ago and have finished the mobile base and two boxes so far. First here is the base. I based this on the plans from woodplans but adjusted it to fit what I wanted to get out of the project. The base is 75 5/8" by 30" and put on 4" casters instead of the plans 3" casters.

















I used hard maple for the torsion box underneath and pocket screws and holes to secure and attach all of it to the plywood.

The next two photos are of the box the table saw will sit on. The first shows the front of the box and the second the back of the box. I didn't put the back on yet as it will help to secure the table saw to the top and putting in the drawers.

















This photo shows the next box and again I didn't put the back on so that it will be easier to put the drawers in.

When I get more time to get out into the garage to work on it I will keep you posted.



















*Updated 5/15/12*
This weekend this is what I got done.

















I attached the top and glued the two boxes that I had already made and cut open the hole for the table saw. In the second picture from the back of it you can see I also add an extra piece in the dust compartment to make sure I collect all the dust.

I also finished the other two boxes. The taller one I am going to make a pull out drawer to put some of my table saw accessories and blade storage. My plan is to make a stackable storage for my dado and saw blades and then have room for some of the other table saw accessories too.

The last box will have two more drawers in it and I will be putting the router table on this box. I plan to use some cabinet/furniture levelers in the inner box to level the table saw wing and router table and then build two boxes on the side for storage.

*Updated 5/21/12*



























Here is what I got done this weekend. I built all of the drawers for the cabinets. I plan on using side mounted slides for them but waiting for a sale on the slides at woodcraft as they are usually on sale once a month it seems like.

You can see in the tall cabinet in the center of the saw i am using some under mount slides but have run into a snag with them. They don't open up fully they only open up to 16 1/2" instead of the 22" and i built this nice stack able storage for my saw blades and other stuff. So know I need to come up with a way to get the full use of this drawer as I was hoping to store some more stuff in it also. If you have any ideas it would greatly be appreciated.

I am not completely finished with the blade storage either. I need to cut another piece of 1/4" hardy board and then cut out a circle in it for the saw blade to sit. I am borrowing a plan from plantek his Saw Blade Storage/Organizer. I hope that I can still fit this into my design as I really like how I will be able to keep all my dado blade set and other blades stored safely.

*Updated 6/4/12*
I have no pictures to update with as I really haven't done anything with the project at all. I broke down this weekend and want to get moving on the project so I ordered the drawer slides. They should hopefully arrive by the end of the week so that I may work on it a little this weekend. If they do I am hoping to get all the drawers in and the back on so that I can try to dry fit the table saw on the base. Then I will have to decide what I want to do with it. I am not sure if I want to paint it or laminate it.

*Updated 6/11/12*

















Well I made some progress with it this weekend. I got all of the drawer slides attached and all of the drawers put in but the one under the table saw. I am not sure what I want to do with that one as it is a lot smaller. I got it started painted. I also attached the table saw to the mobile base along with my upgraded 50 inch rails. I am hoping to be able to attach the back and work on the extension wings soon.

*Updated 7/3/12*
I have not gotten really any work done on the project as I purchased a General cast iron table saw router wing and fence. I am waiting for them to come in as they are being shipped from Canada. I also want to see where I will put it so that I know how long I need to make my extension wings.

*Updated 9/3/12*
Sorry that I have not updated in a while. While waiting for the cast iron router wing which took a lot longer then I thought. I had a family member pass away and it was getting really to hot to be out in the garage to work. Now that it is getting a little cooler and I have gotten the pieces I need to continue I can get back at it. Here are all the goodies that I was waiting for first the cast iron router wing








router lift








power switch








I wanted to start using the table saw more so I have started on the dust collection cabinet for the table saw. I have attached the back on the bottom.








I also had to come up with a way to close the big hole in the back with the belt and motor. So I decided to come up with two pieces and put rare earth magnets in them to close out that back area. I built it the this way in case I need to get back there for anything I will be able to. Here are the photos of what I have done the back open.








The two pieces.








showing the magnets








The final look.








I have also have started on working on the extension wings. I have finished the left side extension wing but have not laminated it yet as I am going to wait till I have the right side done too. I need to find out where I am going to put the cast iron router wing to know the length of the right side extension wing so currently I am working on that. Here is a photo of the left wing with out the laminate.









*Updated 9/29*
I have finished both the right and left wings with laminate and have them installed on the table saw. Left wing








Right wing








Here is a photo of how I have attached them to the cast iron of the table saw.








Since I have the wings done I have moved on to the router end of the table. Here is the box for the router table with the leveling feet.








I was moving along pretty good had put the General Cast Iron Router wing to dry fit and make sure everything was going good and ran into a problem. The Woodpecker router plate will not fit.
















I purchased the cast iron router wing and side winder router lift all from Woodcraft. I took it back to them to look at and they don't know what to think. I have to wait till Tuesday to see if they find out anything else or I guess I have to find something else to work with.

*Updated 10/17*
Well I have hand to change things up and put them on hold for the router end of the table. General said they did mess up but are not making another batch till the new year so I am waiting for the cast iron wing. I looked to see if I could find another company with a 9 1/4" x 11 3/4" opening but only found General and Peach Tree but Peach tree is the same way and won't have any till the new year also. Then looking closer at the design of the two realized that I won't be able to fit a fence on the General cast iron as there are no holes. So I decided if I am going to do this we might as well do it right. I took the Woodpecker Model 350 Sidewinder back and upgraded to the Woodpecker Model 420 Sidewinder and the spacers to use my current 1617 Bosch router. I figure that in the future I can upgrade and get a bigger router and won't have to try to sell the smaller sidewinder. I also purchased an Incra 25 LS Super System model. With this said I started to move on and work on the outfeed table part. Here is what I got done so far this weekend that I took pictures of.


















*Updated 10/29*

I have been working on the outfeed table end of the saw. I have the attached piece done but running into problems with folding part. Here are the pictures of my problem. The first one is with the arm in action








This one with it folded down.








As you can see after countless hours of getting the legs to be the right size to get the table level it won't close. Now I need to figure out what to do to get it to close. I am thinking if I move the entire arm in and then shorten the arm coming from the table saw cabinet it will fit. What does everyone think?

*Updated 10/31*

So I got home late last night but really wanted to see if this would work so got to. At about 11pm I got this to work it doesn't close completely to 90 degrees but very close. I am not sure what to do to get it to 90 but very pleased at what it does. This auto locking support will be very easy to set up and take down with just one person. Thanks for the help and looking at it Ted. These two pics show the leg working from both sides of the table.

















Table folded and can see that it is not completely 90 degrees closed.









Hopefully this weekend I can get to working on putting the top on the table and maybe putting fronts on all the drawers.

Updated 11/6

I was looking this over and noticed that I need to take some photos and show where I am on the project. This first pic is a front view of the progress with the fold outfeed in the down postion.








In this photo you can see the fold outfeed table up. and can also see the miter slots in the none folded outfeed part. I did not need to extend the miter slots any further because it is a perfect stop for my super sled right now.








This is a side photo of the folded outfeed table up.








This shows the storage that I can get in the folded outfeed table. I am thinking that this will be a great place to store the Incra fence when all said and done. I will just need to find a way to make sure that it is not moving all around in there and is not much more weight.








The last photo is where I am planning on putting the router end of the saw. I am still waiting the new General Cast Iron router wing. I am hoping that it will come earlier then what they had said original. I was told that they would not make another batch till the new year. I have a couple of projects that are coming up and really could use this as it would make it a lot easier then using my bench router box that I own right now. I also think that I might have to modify the box on the end as I will not be able to fit the router in the smaller box with the sidewinder as I will need more room under the router for it.








I am hoping that I will be able to get a little further as I would still like to make an infeed table for it and finish the drawers but want to do all the drawer fronts at the same time so have to wait for the router end to see what I am doing there.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Peteyb said:


> *Mobile table saw/router table section*
> 
> Let me give thanks to zzzzdoc and tedth66 for showing their nice work with their mobile table saws.
> 
> ...


This project looks good. I have built a couple table saw stations that I learned a lot from. I only have one suggestion That may be helpful. I had good luck integrating an adjustment on the bottom of the saw. This will help you fine tune the table top height vs the saw height, making everything flush. Thanks for sharing you progress.


----------



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

Peteyb said:


> *Mobile table saw/router table section*
> 
> Let me give thanks to zzzzdoc and tedth66 for showing their nice work with their mobile table saws.
> 
> ...


559dustdesigns thank you for looking at my blog and giving some friendly advice. I plan on putting some cabinet/furniture levelers in under the router end or the last box of my design to help with that problem.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Peteyb said:


> *Mobile table saw/router table section*
> 
> Let me give thanks to zzzzdoc and tedth66 for showing their nice work with their mobile table saws.
> 
> ...


Nice project!


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

Peteyb said:


> *Mobile table saw/router table section*
> 
> Let me give thanks to zzzzdoc and tedth66 for showing their nice work with their mobile table saws.
> 
> ...


Wow… NICE work Peteyb.

The trouble you're having with the locking leg support….
I'm trying to picture a solution that will work for you. I think you need to make the portion of the leg that is attached to your cabinet shorter which will increase the length of the leg that is attached to the table. I'd guess the cabinet side leg needs to be about the same length measuring from where it's attached to the cabinet to the ledge where your saw is sitting… is that about 8 inches??


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

Peteyb said:


> *Mobile table saw/router table section*
> 
> Let me give thanks to zzzzdoc and tedth66 for showing their nice work with their mobile table saws.
> 
> ...


How long is folding portion of your outfeed table?

I guess the solid bottom of the table is making it look a lot longer than it is. Since you've mounted the hinge on the bottom of the table, the angle of the support is not as steep as mine. With this scenario, I don't think the table will be able to support as much weight. Ideally you'd want that angle to be as close to 45degrees as possible. Are you also using the table for storage?


----------



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

Peteyb said:


> *Mobile table saw/router table section*
> 
> Let me give thanks to zzzzdoc and tedth66 for showing their nice work with their mobile table saws.
> 
> ...


The ledge where the saw is sitting is 16 3/4" and the length of the folding portion is 29 1/2". I am also trying to use the folding table as storage. I am hoping that I will be able to put all the of the Incra router fence in there for safe keeping.

I never thought about the 45 degrees in the angle. So my best bet to make it more stable would be to move the folding part arm in so that I could get as close as I can to 45 degree angle. It does seem pretty stable right now at the angle that it is at. I don't think that I will be able to get it really close to 45 degrees as the folding part is a longer then the the height of the cabinet the saw is sitting on.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

Peteyb said:


> *Mobile table saw/router table section*
> 
> Let me give thanks to zzzzdoc and tedth66 for showing their nice work with their mobile table saws.
> 
> ...


Petey:

Ted just clued me in about your blog and project. I had missed it.

I'll see how I can help as problems arise also.

Ted's the folding leg expert, and you've chosen his approach, so I'll leave this portion up to you two.

Looking nice so far. I'll look at it in far greater detail later.


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

Peteyb said:


> *Mobile table saw/router table section*
> 
> Let me give thanks to zzzzdoc and tedth66 for showing their nice work with their mobile table saws.
> 
> ...


Let me know how it goes. Shortening the leg that's attached to the cabinet is definitely needed in order to collapse the table. Your table is going to be significantly heavier than my table so it's important that all the stress is on the two pieces of ply that make up the support leg and not on the piano hinge. This requires very accurate placement of the support pieces.


----------



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

Peteyb said:


> *Mobile table saw/router table section*
> 
> Let me give thanks to zzzzdoc and tedth66 for showing their nice work with their mobile table saws.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for the help so far. I got up early this morning and tried to get some stuff done with it. I was able to take all the arms off to move stuff. I moved the hinge in about 5" towards the cabinet now on the moveable outfeed table side. With that done I had to modify the arm so that it would not hit the motor when folded. Thats about all that I got done. Hopefully I will be able to get shorten the leg attached to the cabinet and see if it will fold and not get caught up.

I was able with the longer arms to get the table to hold by it's self just could not get it to fold down as it ran into the table.


----------



## jrm123 (Dec 7, 2012)

Peteyb said:


> *Mobile table saw/router table section*
> 
> Let me give thanks to zzzzdoc and tedth66 for showing their nice work with their mobile table saws.
> 
> ...


nice project and yes a lot of storage room


----------



## DonB (Jan 11, 2011)

Peteyb said:


> *Mobile table saw/router table section*
> 
> Let me give thanks to zzzzdoc and tedth66 for showing their nice work with their mobile table saws.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good. I previously made a combination TS and RT box. Not as nice as yours and I've modified it twice since construction. I made the RT top first, then made the box to fit below it. Still works and makes wonderful sawdust.


----------

